# Twisted Wishes



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a game that I found on another non-horsey sight. I thought it was fun, so decided to share with you all.

If you haven't played it before, the objective is:

Someone makes a wish, another member grants the wish but with a twisted stipulation. Then that member makes their wish. And it does not have to be horse related.

Example:

*Member A:* I wish I had a brand new set of tires

for my bike.

*Member B:* Granted, but they lose air everytime

you go over 30mph! I wish...

Ok, so here is my wish:

I wish I could win the Power Ball Lottery.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but the state government takes all but $20 of it! OH!

I wish I had a covered arena.






Leia


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but be carefull with the little Breyer box it came in.

I wish that there were more hours in a day.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted,

But the extra 2 hours are spent at work!

I wish my pond was deeper.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted but you can only use an aquarium filter system in it.

I wish we could have our fresh days in the summer again instead of the horrendous heat and humidity.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but the makers of the WNV vaccine ran out, so you have to face all of summer and the mosquitos without it.

I wish that Christmas was here already.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted...but you only have one hour to shop!





I wish I had a miniature Longhorn cow.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but that big cow is going to look funny with the those miniature horns





I wish I had an RV.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 11, 2008)

> I wish I had an RV.


Granted, but it is in Michigan and you didn't winterize it, the pipes burst and now it's ruined, totally unusable!

I wish for a 48ft trawler (boat).


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Sonya said:


> I wish for a 48ft trawler (boat).


Granted, but the trawler is as leaky as a sieve.



Slinkky said:


> Granted, but that big cow is going to look funny with the those miniature horns








I wish I had a towel to wipe the water from my monitor after reading about the miniature horns on the cow.





(Edited because Sonya beat me to posting)


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted but it's only as big as a postage stamp.

I wish I could go through summers without any bugs to bug me or the horses.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 11, 2008)

CyndiM said:


> Granted but it's only as big as a postage stamp.
> I wish I could go through summers without any bugs to bug me or the horses.


GRANTED.......But now you have to deal with all the bug eating critters -- ie, SNAKES, PREYING MANTIS, ETC!

I wish for a winter just cold enough to kill off mosquitoes, but NOT to freeze our pipes! (Fun Game, BTW.)


----------



## SHANA (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted but your barn water spout bursts from the water preasure during the night and you have a flood in the barn.

I wish to go to AMHR Nationals in 2009.


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 11, 2008)

SHANA said:


> Granted but your barn water spout bursts from the water preasure during the night and you have a flood in the barn.
> I wish to go to AMHR Nationals in 2009.


Granted, but you'll be working as the ring steward.

I wish that my 7 month old son would slow down his growing a bit.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 11, 2008)

HorseMom said:


> I wish that my 7 month old son would slow down his growing a bit.


Granted, but now he's putting less energy into growing and more into pooping.

I wish the new kitten would stop attacking my face while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but now the kitten attacks everything else and knocks things down while your TRYING to sleep.

I wish I had a bigger barn.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

New Mini Owner said:


> I wish I had a bigger barn.


Granted, but now you spend all your time shoveling horse manure.

I wish I brought an umbrella into work as it is raining now.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 11, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> New Mini Owner said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a bigger barn.
> ...



Granted.........But now it's snowing and you don't have an ice scraper or snow shovel in your car!

Oops......almost forgot a wish........hmmm.... Wish my house wasn't so dusty all the time.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 11, 2008)

GRANTED....but now you owe Merry Maids $500.00 !

I wish my barn was full of good hay.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but now your critters have turned their noses up at that kind of hay and won't eat it.

I wish I had a new horse trailer.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but why use a huge horse trailer when you can use a mini van to haul your mini's






I wish I was done with college already


----------



## stormo41 (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but you can't find a job because of your lack of "on the job experience"

I wish for a big fat raise!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 11, 2008)

> I wish I was done with college already



Granted, but now you can't find a job.

I wish I had enough money to pay my bills.


----------



## McBunz (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but it comes in nickles and dimes..

I wish it wouldn't snow until Feb...


----------



## Bassett (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted but you'll get 5 feet and it won't leave until July.

I wish my back didn't hurt so much.


----------



## McBunz (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, a back brace with big pockets...

Wish that 5 feet of snow will fill all the ponds when it melts.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but when it melts not only does it fill the ponds, it overflows and floods your yard!

I wish it would snow here in Texas...


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but then it's going to forget to quit and you will be shovelling your ponies out of snowdrifts for the rest of the winter.

I wish it would be a warm, snow-free winter here in Manitoba.


----------



## minimule (Nov 11, 2008)

Minimor said:


> I wish it would be a warm, snow-free winter here in Manitoba.



Granted but then next spring you won't have enough grass for hay because it was too dry during the winter.

I wish I all ready lived in TX!


----------



## minih (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted: but what are you going to do about feeding every one else and all your animals in New Mexico!





I wish I had a new bigger horse trailer.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 11, 2008)

minih said:


> I wish I had a new bigger horse trailer.


Granted.......but your trailer is so big.....now you need a bigger TRUCK!





I wish for enough hay (that the horses LIKE) to get us through the winter.


----------



## baybrianna (Nov 11, 2008)

granted but your horses hate it because they get runnie noses.

my wish is for a new bit.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but the bit that you thought would fit your minis is actually a bit that will fit a Clydesdale horse.

I wish that I had another Siberian husky puppy.


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2008)

Granted, but you have to go pick him up in Siberia

I wish I could sneak more Christmas lights into the shopping cart when the Hus isn't looking


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but you get busted by him at the check out and you have to put them back.

I wish that some of my babies will find new loving homes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted BUT you miss having that many foals around your place so much that your buy twice the sold number from other breeders





I wish that all three my pregnant mares will foal healthy buckskin fillies next year.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but you have to name them Michelle, Hillary and Nancy.





I wish my son could find a job.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted....but his car breaks down and now you have take him to and from!

I wish my puppy would hurry up and get old enough to bring home.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but now you have no shoes that aren't at least half chewed.





I wish I could afford to pay someone to clean my stalls regularly.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but then they come in your house and eat your stash of cookies!

I wish someone besides me would clean the cat box!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but its your dog that does the cleaning....

I wish I had an indoor arena


----------



## sedeh (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but it's your living room.....now you've got poop all over your carpets.

I wish football season were over already so my husband would stop yelling at the TV!

BTW...great thread! Love all the clever responses.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2008)

sedeh said:


> Granted but it's your living room.....now you've got poop all over your carpets.
> I wish football season were over already so my husband would stop yelling at the TV!
> 
> BTW...great thread! Love all the clever responses.


Granted but he taped them all and decided to play them every night back to back untill next spring!





I wish these squirrels would leave my corn stalks alone!!


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 12, 2008)

Sterling said:


> I wish these squirrels would leave my corn stalks alone!!


Granted, but now the squirrels are eating all the food from your bird feeders.

I wish that I could loose 50 pounds. (Thyroid issues making it very very difficult)


----------



## minimule (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish that I could loose 50 pounds. (Thyroid issues making it very very difficult)

Granted: but now you have to empty your closet and buy a whole new wardrobe!

I wish my 2 new girls from WY were all ready here.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted....but they brought all their horsey friends and now you have to feed them all!

I wish I could afford a new driving harness.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 12, 2008)

Slinkky said:


> I wish I could afford a new driving harness.


Granted but it only fits a Clydesdale

I wish the ground would freeze (I'm so sick of mud)


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but now the dogs bring in frozen "doggie horderves" to hide for you to find (smell) during Thanksgiving dinner

I wish we could finish painting the house walls.


----------



## whitney (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but glow in the dark green?

I wish WINTER WAS OVER


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish WINTER WAS OVER

Granted but now your stuck with the spring rain and mud!

I wish I could find the perfect man!


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but he comes with some not-so-perfect in laws.

I wish my Christmas shopping was done.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but he's already married!

I wish my cats would stop jumping onto my pillow with wet paws.

Edited to add: Oh, shoot, double-post! Umm... "Granted, but now you have to pay the bills!"

Leia


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but now they jump on your clean clothes with wet paws.

I wish the weekend would hurry up and get here!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 12, 2008)

> I wish the weekend would hurry up and get here!



Granted but you will have 3 feet of snow in texas.

I wish someone else would cook supper for me.


----------



## Alex (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but it is 3 feet of pig intestine. Raw.

I wish horse feed was free.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but its all moldy.

I wish for world peace. I didn't know what else to say!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 12, 2008)

> I wish for world peace. I didn't know what else to say!


I will give you would peace, but Obama is elective president and decides to live in Cookeville TN and decided to go back to college and get a degree is special teachings and attends TTU...and he sits right behind you in class and kicks your chair every day














I got you with a double wammy



:BigGrin





I wish i had a brand new professional cameria


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 12, 2008)

granted but its so complicated you never want to use it.

I wish it didn't cost so darn much to ship a horse from the US to Canada


----------



## baybrianna (Nov 12, 2008)

granted but it so less you can ship all your horses.

my wish is that i would get all a's on my report card.


----------



## picasso (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, but you misplace the report card and noone will believe you.

I wish my son would figure out that his mom and dad really know a little something more about "life" than he does.


----------



## minih (Nov 12, 2008)

> I wish my son would figure out that his mom and dad really know a little something more about "life" than he does.


Granted but when he does you are old and gray and can not enjoy the knowledge he finally knows!

I wish for a happy holiday season for my family.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Nov 12, 2008)

minih said:


> > I wish my son would figure out that his mom and dad really know a little something more about "life" than he does.
> 
> 
> Granted but when he does you are old and gray and can not enjoy the knowledge he finally knows!
> ...



Granted but they all come to your house Christmas day and a blizzard hits and all your doors and windows are covered and you can't get out of the house till spring.

I wish for bigger boobs.


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 12, 2008)

Judi Renchen said:


> I wish for bigger boobs.




Granted, but then when you are old they will hang to your navel.

I wish for a nice dry winter.


----------



## baybrianna (Nov 12, 2008)

granted but its so dry you dont have any water.

i wish that my dad would get done with the website he is working on.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 12, 2008)

baybrianna said:


> granted but its so dry you dont have any water.
> 
> i wish that my dad would get done with the website he is working on.


Granted but no one can read it because the font color is yellow and pink!

I wish (I'm thinking...) I wish..... I wish for a case of 1.75L bottles Capt. Morgan Rum!! Yeah, that's it. And trust me, I'll get those bottles open!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 12, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish (I'm thinking...) I wish..... I wish for a case of 1.75L bottles Capt. Morgan Rum!! Yeah, that's it. And trust me, I'll get those bottles open!


Granted, but with your case of Captain comes a bad case of stomach flu.

I wish my fingers and nose weren't perpetually cold.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted but your nose becomes so hot it turns beet red.

I wish to move some place warm and take family and horses with me.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 13, 2008)

backwoodsnanny said:


> I wish to move some place warm and take family and horses with me.


Granted, but now you wish for a little rain in the Sahara Desert.

I wish that I could take a trip to Germany.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted: but you have to wear a German dirndl that is 2 sizes to small for the entire trip.









I wish my hubby wasn't such a couch potatoe.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted, but now he's an excercise freak and you can't keep up!

I wish I had a camcorder.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

Slinkky said:


> Granted, but now he's an excercise freak and you can't keep up!
> 
> I wish I had a camcorder.


Granted but every time you play back what you recorded, all the people on it are naked!

I wish for her camcorder!


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 13, 2008)

hehehehe.....that cracked me up!!!





Granted, I'll SHARE the camcorder, but remember EVERYONE is naked and some it isn't very pretty





I wish I had new carpet for the house.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish I had new carpet for the house.

Granted but you get carpeted floors, walls and ceilings!

I wish my car was paid off...


----------



## McBunz (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted, but it stalls on the railroad track the next day.. Plenty of time for you to get out

but the poor car is flat.

I wish people would follow the speed limits..


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 13, 2008)

oops Mcbunz beat me to it





_I wish people would follow the speed limits._

granted but now you are late all the time

I wish i had an indoor arena


----------



## stormo41 (Nov 13, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I wish i had an indoor arena


Granted, you now have a indoor hockey arena in your back yard.

I wish my cold would go away!


----------



## McBunz (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted, but now you have hemroids from coughing so hard.

Wish this wind would die down...


----------



## rockin r (Nov 13, 2008)

McBunz said:


> Granted, but now you have hemroids from coughing so hard.
> Wish this wind would die down...


Granted, but now all that money is blowing into my yard!

Wish I could see all my grandchildren for christmas.....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

rockin r said:


> Granted, but now all that money is blowing into my yard!
> Wish I could see all my grandchildren for christmas.....


Well if that isn't a hum dinger. No one wants to mess with the grandkids.....

Granted but you can only see them, can't speak to or touch them.

I wish for a taco salad from Taco Bell. lol


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish for a taco salad from Taco Bell. lol

Granted but you also get the chihuahua along with it!

I wish salespeople would quit coming into my store...


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Nov 13, 2008)

Tammy Breckenridge said:


> I wish salespeople would quit coming into my store...



Granted... but now they are clogging up your phone lines so much you customers can't call in!

I wish the add-on to the house didn't leak!


----------



## baybrianna (Nov 13, 2008)

granted but the house has 3,000 steps to climb to get to the bedroom.

my wish is for 16whole tons of grain.


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2008)

baybrianna said:


> granted but the house has 3,000 steps to climb to get to the bedroom.
> 
> my wish is for 16whole tons of grain.


granted but it is full of rats that overrun your barn.

I wish for a new set of harness


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

twister said:


> I wish for a new set of harness



Granted but its made out of paper.

I wish for .....(thinking).......A new show halter.


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> twister said:
> 
> 
> > I wish for a new set of harness
> ...


granted but it is so big it would fit 2 of your horses


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2008)

oops I forgot to make a wish. I wish for a good book to read


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted but the print is invisible ink and you don't have the special spy glasses so you can't read it after all.

I wish for $100.00


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Nov 13, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish for $100.00


Granted, but the IRS would find out you had it and take all plus some!

I wish I had a newer vehicle!


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2008)

Technicolor Pony said:


> Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > I wish for $100.00
> ...


granted but it is a hot wheels vehicle and you can't get in it.

I wish for a new horse


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

twister said:


> I wish for a new horse


Granted put its plush and comes on a stick.

I wish for something to wish for.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 13, 2008)

Granted, but you don't like what you got, it's big AND ugly.

I wish for a trip to TN to visit Marty, Jerry and Dan.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 14, 2008)

CyndiM said:


> I wish for a trip to TN to visit Marty, Jerry and Dan.


Granted, but while you are there you spend all the time putting up Christmas lights, just to have all the fuses blow when you turn them on.

I wish that I had some mint chocolate chip ice cream to have for desert.


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted, but it's all melted and dripped on your shirt.

I wish Everyone gets what they want for Christmas.


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Nov 14, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish Everyone gets what they want for Christmas.


Granted, but they gain 10 pounds and can't wear the clothes, and ALL of the toys came "batteries not included!

I wish it was Fall all year round!


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted, but the leaves fall continually and soon your horses are up to there ears in leaves!

I wish I had a flat screen TV.


----------



## jayne (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted, but the only thing on is reruns of Gilligan's Island.

I wish I had a new pickup!


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted, but it's made by Tonka toys.

I wish I had a chocolate cake!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 14, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish I had a chocolate cake!


Granted, but it's a bakery display cake so it's been sitting out for about a week.

Speaking of which...I wish I hadn't eaten that suspect piece of pie this morning.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread is VERY entertaining, some of the responses have made me laugh out loud.






.I wish I hadn't eaten that suspect piece of pie this morning.

granted but then someone else got it and you can't stop craving pie.

I wish my cat would quit laying on my arm so i have to type with one hand.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 14, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I wish my cat would quit laying on my arm so i have to type with one hand.


Granted but now he is laying on top of your head and wiggling his tail on your nose constantly.

I wish it wasn't going to rain again tonight.


----------



## ErikaS. (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted.Now it's going to snow.

I wish I had a maid.


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted but she makes a bigger mess than you do!

I wish I had a SHAMWOW!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 14, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish I had a SHAMWOW!


Granted, but your Shamwow comes with a cheap blender that starts an electrical fire in your kitchen and--despite its many other talents--your Shamwow can't put it out.

I wish twenty pounds of fat would magically disappear from my body before I go to California next week.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted but now the 20lbs of fat is on the person your going to see and they are plenty ticked at you.

I wish for a white Christmas.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted but you also get to have a white Valentines day, and a white Easter and when all that 'white' finally melts the mud left behind lasts for most of the summer.

I wish it would stop SNOWING here until Christmas eve


----------



## SHANA (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted but it rains so much Santa can't make it and all the kids are sad

I wish that I won the lotto and was able to spend it anyway I wanted.


----------



## McBunz (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted... but the hypnotist I hired will tell you that you want to give it all to me..

Wish I could stop smoking..


----------



## River Wood (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted.....but you will gain 10 lbs

I wish it were summer again!!!


----------



## twister (Nov 14, 2008)

River Wood said:


> Granted.....but you will gain 10 lbs
> I wish it were summer again!!!


granted but the mosquitoes are so bad you get bitten all over

I wish I was 10 years younger


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2008)

Granted, but now you have wrinkles!

I wish Billy Mays would lose his voice and quit YELLING!

I wear out my mute button! Grrrr!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 15, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish Billy Mays would lose his voice and quit YELLING!I wear out my mute button! Grrrr!


Granted but now he lives next door to you and comes over all the time and won't stop talking.

I wish I owned my own airplane.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2008)

Granted, but it is a remote control model airplane and might be a bit small for much travelling






I wish I had an automatic waterer in every corral on the place.


----------



## River Wood (Nov 15, 2008)

Granted but...then they would ALL quit working and you'd have to hand carry water to every pen.

I wish I didn't have to go to work..ever..


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 15, 2008)

River Wood said:


> I wish I didn't have to go to work..ever..


Granted, but now your work is stuffing envelopes from home.

I wish my body and brain were naturally caffeinated.


----------



## CritterCountry (Nov 15, 2008)

Granted but then Juan Valdez would always be over with his donkey

I wish I had a bigger house


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 15, 2008)

CritterCountry said:


> I wish I had a bigger house


Granted but there are no windows nor doors.

I wish for everyone to have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## twister (Nov 16, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> CritterCountry said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a bigger house
> ...


granted but they all come over to your house and now there is no room for you.

I wish I win the lottery


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 16, 2008)

twister said:


> Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > CritterCountry said:
> ...


Granted but you decided to split the winnings with me 50/50 so I could get away from everyone being over here for the holiday.

Wish I had someone to feed the ponies and clean the barn for me.


----------



## Russ (Nov 16, 2008)

Granted but the stable help comes indoors eats all your food and uses your bathroom plugging the stool.

Wish I had 6 pak abs and buns of steel.



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Wish I had someone to feed the ponies and clean the barn for me.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Nov 16, 2008)

Granted - but the six pak turns into Coors and the buns of steel rust horribly.

I wish all my bills were paid forever.

Mark


----------



## Russ (Nov 16, 2008)

Granted but the postal service will go bankrupt because of it.

I wish Sarah Palin would shower me with kisses at the 2009 AMHR Nationals



Mark & Sharon Bullington said:


> I wish all my bills were paid forever.
> Mark


----------



## baybrianna (Nov 16, 2008)

Russ said:


> Granted but the postal service will go bankrupt because of it.
> I wish Sarah Palin would shower me with kisses at the 2009 AMHR Nationals
> 
> 
> ...



sure she will but everyone will not remember who she is.

i wish for a purebred berenese mountain dog pup.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 16, 2008)

baybrianna said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Granted but the postal service will go bankrupt because of it.
> ...



Granted, but be carefull not to rip the stitching or all its stuffing will fall out

I wish I had a new truck and horse trailer


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 16, 2008)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Granted, but be carefull not to rip the stitching or all its stuffing will fall out
> I wish I had a new truck and horse trailer


Granted but Barbie is the only one that can drive the vehicle.

I wish for a new pair of socks.


----------



## minih (Nov 16, 2008)

> Granted but Barbie is the only one that can drive the vehicle.
> 
> I wish for a new pair of socks.


Granted but they put off a really bad odor after wearing them!

I wish Hobby Lobby would hurry up and mark down that christmas tree I am wanting.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 17, 2008)

minih said:


> Granted but they put off a really bad odor after wearing them!
> I wish Hobby Lobby would hurry up and mark down that christmas tree I am wanting.


Granted, but all the branches are broken and the lights are colored black and orange and when you plug it in it lets out evils screams.

I wish that I could go on another motorcycle ride before I have to return to work tomorrow as the weather was just perfect for riding today.


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2008)

Granted, but when you put on your helmut, you find out someone filled it with shaving cream!

I wish I had a pizza!

BTW: LMAO at Russ's rusty buns!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish I had a pizza!


Granted but its topped with dead mice, black birds, oysters, and Russ' rusty buns!

I wish I had a brand new foaling cam system!


----------



## minih (Nov 17, 2008)

> Granted but its topped with dead mice, black birds, oysters, and Russ' rusty buns!
> I wish I had a brand new foaling cam system!



Granted but you witness the birth of a gorilla on your new cam!

I wish I could have a day off work!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

minih said:


> I wish I could have a day off work!


Granted but now you have to strip all of your horse stalls, Erica's stalls, my stall's and Belinda's stalls. TODAY

I wish someone would make a wish for me.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 17, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish someone would make a wish for me.


Granted, but someone wished to see Russ's 6 pak and rusty buns.

I wish that the world was filled with happy curteous people for at least one day.


----------



## minih (Nov 17, 2008)

> Granted but now you have to strip all of your horse stalls, Erica's stalls, my stall's and Belinda's stalls. TODAY







If it were geographically possible I would rather attempt to do that than be here!



> Granted, but someone wished to see Russ's 6 pak and rusty buns.
> I wish that the world was filled with happy curteous people for at least one day.


Granted but you have to say thank you to all the people you don't like all day!

I wish I could teach my little gelding to some dressage steps.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 17, 2008)

Granted but all he learns are the 'airs above ground' and you can't get him to stand still

I wish it hadn't snowed a foot here last night


----------



## twister (Nov 17, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Granted but all he learns are the 'airs above ground' and you can't get him to stand stillI wish it hadn't snowed a foot here last night


granted but you had torrential rain instead

I wish for a new pair of paddock boots


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

twister said:


> I wish for a new pair of paddock boots


Granted but they are invisible like the Emperors clothes.

I wish I had a new 4 wheeler!


----------



## McBunz (Nov 17, 2008)

Granted, but it comes in a kit... two-two wheelers and couple of bungie cords..

I wish I had a new computer key board..


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 17, 2008)

McBunz said:


> Granted, but it comes in a kit... two-two wheelers and couple of bungie cords..


hahahahah (That made me douse my desk with tea, too funny)

I wish I had a new computer key board..

Granted but its one of the cardboard ones used in stores for show

I wish my house would clean itself.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 17, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> McBunz said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but it comes in a kit... two-two wheelers and couple of bungie cords..
> ...


Granted but your house did such a good job that you can't sit or lean on anything without slideing off and you need to be wrapped in bubble wrap as now you slide into walls.

I wish I had the money to redecorate my living room


----------



## McBunz (Nov 17, 2008)

Granted, paper money for the walls and coins for tiles... but you can't get any of it loose.

I wish I had a new Doberman puppy..


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

McBunz said:


> I wish I had a new Doberman puppy..


Granted but he won't stop peeing on your shoes.

I wish I had a new dvd player.


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2008)

Granted, but it only plays Barry Manilow (spelling)

I wish I had some clean socks!


----------



## twister (Nov 17, 2008)

REO said:


> Granted, but it only plays Barry Manilow (spelling)
> I wish I had some clean socks!


granted but they have holes in the toes and heels

I wish someone would give me maid service for a year


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2008)

twister said:


> I wish someone would give me maid service for a year


Granted ...but Jimmy Kimmel rents you out Guillermo and he does'nt know what to do with a dust pan and mop.

I wish it had not gotten as cold as it did today and forecast for snow goes by the wayside tomorrow.


----------



## McBunz (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted, now it will snow today and get cold tomorrow instead.

Wish someone would wash all my windows..


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

McBunz said:


> Wish someone would wash all my windows..


Granted but they are washed with black paint.

I wish for a new electric toothbrush.


----------



## River Wood (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted but it takes the enamel right off your teeth.

I wish I were 20 again.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

River Wood said:


> I wish I were 20 again.


Granted but you look like you do now and have all the aches and pains (if any) that you do now.

I wish I had my own island in the carribean.


----------



## jayne (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted, but it is populated entirely with cannibals!

I wish I had a tractor.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted, but it comes in a small box, assembly required.

I wish I had more vacation days left.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

Slinkky said:


> I wish I had more vacation days left.


Granted but you have to spend your vacation time on my carribean island that is populated with cannibals so I can make my escape.

I wish I had a different island, no cannibals.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish I had a different island, no cannibals.


Granted, but the previous owner already agreed to have Survivor taped there, so now it's populated by a film crew and a bunch of whiny goobers (and you're not eligible for the million).

I wish I had a nice big mug of hot chocolate with fluff.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted but the 'fluff' is cotton balls.

I wish I didn't have a dentists appointment today


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I wish I didn't have a dentists appointment today


Granted you instead have an appointment with a proctologist.

I wish I had a new yellow hat.


----------



## Russ (Nov 18, 2008)

Granted but now bumble bees think your their leader.

I wish I had a can of WD-40 for my rusty buns.

LOL...on the proctologist, I was gonna post the exact same thing but you beat me



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Granted you instead have an appointment with a proctologist.
> I wish I had a new yellow hat.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish I had a can of WD-40 for my rusty buns.

Granted but the can is out of propellent.

I wish I had Brad Pitt over for dinner and dessert!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> I wish I had Brad Pitt over for dinner and dessert!


Granted but you weren't allowed to talk to him and everytime you so much as looked at him, his body guards slammed you to the ground. Worse yet, they ate all the food and left your house a total mess.

I wish for another water pillow.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 18, 2008)

*Proctologist ?!!!*

Really now that was just mean rofl





I wish for another water pillow.

granted but it is full of holes and you have dreams of drowning every time you use it.

I wish my daughter would quite looking thro the cupboards for all the cookies I just bought


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I wish my daughter would quite looking thro the cupboards for all the cookies I just bought


Granted because she has found them and is now sharing them with me.





I wish for new shoe laces.

P.S. I thought the protologist thing was funny. I mean that has to make going to the dentist seem like a walk in a park.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish for new shoe laces.


Granted, but the shoe laces are made out of waxed dental floss and won't stay tied no matter what you do.

I wish that my company's holiday party was on a Saterday evening instead of a Friday evening.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 19, 2008)

Granted but you have to work Saturday morning

I wish I didn't have to see the dentist AGAIN today for a filling


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I wish I didn't have to see the dentist AGAIN today for a filling



Granted you off agian to the protologist. Seems yesterday's exam notes were lost. OH!

I wish for a new Stephen King novel!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 19, 2008)

'I wish for a new Stephen King novel!"

Granted - but he's writing for Harlequin Romance now - enjoy!!

I wish the cold weather would go away!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

ruffian said:


> 'I wish for a new Stephen King novel!"
> Granted - but he's writing for Harlequin Romance now - enjoy!!


Now that is just hateful!! lol



ruffian said:


> I wish the cold weather would go away!!


Granted but now is 95 degrees and it rains 6 hours a day, everyday.

I wish I had my very own paint by numbers kit.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 20, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I wish I had my very own paint by numbers kit.


Granted, but the paint by number kit is a picture of Fabio who is on the front of the new Steven King novel.

I wish that I had a 21" computer monitor.


----------



## Slinkky (Nov 20, 2008)

Granted, but your computer itself just died.

I wish I had a new truck.


----------



## ruffian (Nov 20, 2008)

> I wish I had a new truck.


Granted. Plus it comes with it's own garage and tow truck, and fits just nicely on top of your coffee table.

I wish I could see that painting of Fabio on the Romance cover!!! LOL


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2008)

Granted, but now Fabio is bald!

I wish I had some pie!


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 20, 2008)

REO said:


> I wish I had some pie!


Granted, but it is a cow pie. OH!

I wish that I could see Brooks and Dunn in concert.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 21, 2008)

granted but you are deaf and can't hear it at all.

I wish I had automatic waterers in the mare barn.


----------



## Russ (Nov 21, 2008)

Granted but now your mares have switched to liking only designer BOTTLED WATER.

I wish I had 70 degree temps to finish all my outside projects.



Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> granted but you are deaf and can't hear it at all.
> I wish I had automatic waterers in the mare barn.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish I had 70 degree temps to finish all my outside projects.

Granted but they are mucking the stalls with a fork and scrubbing the water buckets with a toothbrush.

I wish I had a helper for the horse stuff.


----------

